

6 features Apple should include in the iPad 2 (not the ones you think)  - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/01/07/here-are-six-features-apple-should-include-in-the-ipad-2-and-theyre-not-the-ones-you-think/

======
gavingmiller
Article on one page: [http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/01/07/here-are-six-
feat...](http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/01/07/here-are-six-features-
apple-should-include-in-the-ipad-2-and-theyre-not-the-ones-you-
think/?single_page=true)

